# Price Action



## stargazer (20 March 2011)

Hi all

I often read comments posted by traders that say "I don't use indicators, but only price; or, price is the best indicator". What does this mean?

prices move frequently so how does one apply this?  

Cheers
stargazer


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (20 March 2011)

http://www.trading-naked.com/Buffy_Price_Action.htm

Have a read - it should give you the basics of what it is.


----------



## Lucek (21 March 2011)

What mean your nick, sir?


----------



## tech/a (21 March 2011)

Lucek said:


> What mean your nick, sir?




Ill have a guess.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fe71yrV0Ns

On topic.
Those who practice trading on Price action or in conjunction with price action believe that all about the supply or demand of a company is seen in the movement in its price.

We believe that crowd mentality can be read from price action (and for me other indicators like volume).


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (21 March 2011)

Ive never heard that song before but the lyrics are spot on. 

My nick means "son of a b*" in Polish. After trying about 20 different ASF nicknames that i wanted an having all already taken i got frustrated and swore aloud (Kurwa Jego Mac) and then typed it in and it was accepted.

While vulgar and crude, it actually serves me as a very good reminder about the potential long term effects of getting angry at a situation and causing an outburst instead of taking a deep breath, clearing the mind and getting back to working out the problem.


On topic:

Tech/a gives a good summary. Also you'll find most indicators are a derivative of the price action so one could argue price action is the 'purest' form of TA


----------



## stargazer (21 March 2011)

Hi all

Thanks for your replies.  Also thanks for the link.

Cheers
SG


----------



## Lucek (22 March 2011)

You can also find very usefull links on SANUK group on google.


----------

